# معلومات عن جهاز ال eeg جهاز تخطيط الدماغ أرجو أن تستفيدوا



## موسى الاحمد (15 يونيو 2008)

في المرفقات تجدون معلومات أتمنى أن تكون ذات قيمة لديكم 
لا تنسوني من دعائكم


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (15 يونيو 2008)

تحياتي .

مبادرة طيبة وتسلم لنا .

تقبل امتناني واحترامي .


البغدادي


----------



## المسلم84 (16 يونيو 2008)

الله يجزيك الخير


----------



## الهندسة حبي الاول (16 يونيو 2008)

تسلم عالعلوم المفيدة


----------



## المهندس بلكس (19 يوليو 2008)

مشكور جدا اخي الكريم


----------



## اسرار الهاجري (19 يوليو 2008)

مشكور عالمعلومات الحلوه


----------



## شكري عبد الرحمن (19 يوليو 2008)

أبعث لك أسمى آيات الشكر


----------



## امجدالعراقي (1 أغسطس 2008)

شكراً جزيلاً و اسأل الله ان يوفقكم دوماً
اذا امكن اضافة الدوائر الكهربائية للجهاز مع جزيل الشُكر


----------



## المهندسة الاردنية (3 أغسطس 2008)

مشكووووووووووور كتير


----------



## alwrod (14 مارس 2009)

*شكرا لكم*

ان العناوين شيقة وكن لايمكنني مشاهدة المشاركة بعد تحميلها


----------



## belal-alsharaa (21 مايو 2009)

مشكور جدا على المعلومات المفيدة ووفقك الله


----------



## أبورضا (23 مايو 2009)

ألف وألف شكر لك ياأخي


----------



## Ind. Engineer (25 مايو 2009)

الله يعطيك العافية وتسلم من كل شر ..​


----------



## amod (25 مايو 2009)

اشكرك جزيلا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## Essa_Marazqa (13 ديسمبر 2009)

شكراً 
شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً 
شكر


رائع جدا و مشكور على هذا المجهود الرائع 
و جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## abdo the legend (18 مايو 2010)

يسلموووووووووووووووووووووووووووو


----------



## مهموم اليمن (27 مايو 2010)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
المشاركة ممتازة واعجبتنى لذا قمت بطباعتها كمرجع
مع الشكر
عبد الله


----------



## اية عمار (11 يوليو 2010)

شكرااااااااا


----------



## star jordan (23 أبريل 2011)

dsgl,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## عمر علي العراقي (23 أبريل 2011)

شكككككككككككككككرا الك


----------



## المهندسة مروشة (17 أبريل 2012)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## هازي (3 مايو 2012)

10x bro


----------



## محمد بشير متولي (21 أكتوبر 2012)

جزاك الله خير ا ولم يرغب هنا شرح اعتبره مفيد يمكن مشاهدته
understanding EEG Part1, What is electroencephalography (EEG)? - YouTube


----------



## askndr (21 أكتوبر 2012)

شكراً جزيلاً​:56::56:​


----------



## سيدعبدالله (23 أكتوبر 2012)

merci


----------



## eeg عرعر (31 أكتوبر 2013)

*شكرا لك وملف مهم حقيقةً*


----------

